# Best Lakes



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm from central Ohio and i'm a big flathead hunter. The only decent water i have to fish around me is the scioto which has been unfishable since they started the spawn. I'm tired of waiting for the rain to stop so i'm thinking of making a trip to a good flathead lake. I've seen on here that the best lakes are mwcd lakes but i'm not familiar with any of them or the area they are in. I know how to use fishing maps and google maps but i'm wondering what is considered the best lake down there for numbers. I usually catch 10-25 lb fish so what i'm looking for numbers over quality for that area. Not looking for specific spots or even general ares just opinions on what the best lake down there would be. 

CPR


----------



## behole (Jul 31, 2013)

Salt fork, clendening, piedmont, tappan


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

behole said:


> Salt fork, clendening, piedmont, tappan


Yep. Hard to argue any one of those.


----------



## exciter (Mar 23, 2007)

Indian lake has been producing some nice ones lately ! Here's two my wife caught with in the last two weeks while we were trolling for saugeye both are still swimming in the Lake


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

ive catfished indian lake my whole life and not one report of a flathead being caught even remember the catfish tourneys were 1000 people fishing for 3 days and nothing but channnel cat. And all of a sudden like 5-6yrs ago there poping up everywhere ive even caught some smaller ones. Where did they come from!


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

btw, thanks for the cpr alot of people like to think its cool to take big flatheads either home to eat or elswhere....ignorence


----------



## Agent"H" (May 17, 2014)

CarpFreak5328 said:


> btw, thanks for the cpr alot of people like to think its cool to take big flatheads either home to eat or elswhere....ignorence


hey catfishcal,
rocky fork lake has some nice flatheads in it.lots of big fish caught every year.also paint creek below the dam is also good flathead water.it may be fishable now depending on how much water is being released.there is a number that you can call to see if it is fishable but i dont know what it is.im sure some of the local bait shops can help or maybe some ogf members.


----------



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys. I tried Deer Creek this past Saturday with no bites before the lightning ran us off. Ill do some more research and put some time in and see what happens.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Piedmont.....cough.....cough


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

I would say Tappan for numbers .. but its all about right place right time in any of the MWCD lakes. Good luck


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

CatfishCal said:


> I'm from central Ohio and i'm a big flathead hunter. The only decent water i have to fish around me is the scioto which has been unfishable since they started the spawn. I'm tired of waiting for the rain to stop so i'm thinking of making a trip to a good flathead lake. I've seen on here that the best lakes are mwcd lakes but i'm not familiar with any of them or the area they are in. I know how to use fishing maps and google maps but i'm wondering what is considered the best lake down there for numbers. I usually catch 10-25 lb fish so what i'm looking for numbers over quality for that area. Not looking for specific spots or even general ares just opinions on what the best lake down there would be.
> 
> CPR


Salt Fork probably has the best numbers and bank access. Flathead aren't easy anywhere


----------

